
History's Greatest Startup: The Standard Oil Company - dwwoelfel
http://www.theobjectivestandard.com/issues/2008-summer/standard-oil-company.asp
======
dwwoelfel
Rockefeller's achievements as an entrepreneur are inspiring. We can learn alot
from his success. I think that the principles of building a successful
business are the same today as they were in 1865 when Rockefeller bought
control of "Excelsior Oil Works," the predecessor of Standard Oil.

If you want to read more about Rockefeller, I recommend the biography "Study
in Power" by Allan Nevins. It's out of print, but you can find used copies on
Amazon ([http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dap...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=study+in+power+nevins&x=0&y=0)). You could also
check it out from the library (but don't check it out if you go to school at
A&M -- I'm not done with it).

